# Ovarian Cysts and IBS-C



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh my gosh, I feel horrible! I've been battling these 2 cysts on my right ovary since August, and it seems that my IBS has gotten so much worse since I got these. I've been put on pain medications for my cysts, that in turn cause constipation, which hasn't helped me either. My sex drive has flown the coop...I have no desire to do anything, be touched or even think about it. I feel bad for my poor hubby...he's tried to be so helpful and understanding, but I know that everything has been frustrating for him. Has anyone else been through this?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Did your doc mention anything about removing the cysts? If they are causing you pain and making your symptoms worse, it might be worth looking into. There may be meds to desolve cysts, I thought I heard that somewhere, but I'm not sure. Ask your doc for all your treatment options, then make your choice based on that. Take care.


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm not happy with my doc right now! I've had this pain for 6 MONTHS with my cysts, and according to everything I've read, if the pain lasts longer then 6 WEEKS, surgery is recommended!







I'm so afraid that this is something serious that is being left untreated!







I now can't walk...I'm in so much pain! I'm going to go to my appointment on the 12th, discuss this with my gyno, and hopefully get some answers, and if not, then I'm walking and finding another doc...cause I just can't live like this anymore!


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Mandarine,I had female issues for 5 years, and kept going to my regular gyno, who kept putting me off. Telling me it was just the way my peri-menopause was going.One day, I went in for a spot that showed up on one breast, and my regular gyno did not have any time to see me. The office could, however, get me in with on of the associates within that practice. While there this new doc asked me if there was anything else [other than the breast issue] I wanted to discuss, or had problems with. I did. I told her of my pain, of my anemia, of all of the things the other doc knew about for 5 years. She immediately did an exam as well as an ultrasound [my other doc had done no ultrasound] and said, 'you have bigger issues than perimenopause.' 3 weeks later, I had total hysterectomy, bladder repair, bladder suspension and bowel repair. 5 years I suffered, for what?Why do I share this? Because had it not been for seeing her, A NEW AND DIFFERENT DOC, after getting no help for that 5 years...I'd still be struggling and thinking it was just how my peri-menopause would be.IF you get no help, IF you get no answers, and know in your heart that something needs done, or that you need more help, don't wait long...find another doc. Whether it be your regular doc or your gyno. Someone out there WILL listen and help.I'm sorry you hurt so bad. Life is too short to spend it with that type of pain.~Karen


----------



## 14471 (May 3, 2005)

I started having pain about 3 years ago. At the time they found a large ovarian cyst on the side of my pain and a small one on the other side. I went to get another ultrasound done 3 months later and they were gone, but my pain was still there. I have been suffering for 3 years now, and recently it has become so unbearable that only Vicoden takes some of the pain away. My gyno thinks its just my nervous system making these pain signals, but I am going to another one who is going to do a laparoscopy to check for endometriosis.BTW, I was on the pill for about 2 years already when I got the cysts.


----------

